# Can a Taxidermist replace a new deer antler with an old mount?



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

A good taxidermist can do almost anything for the right price


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think that would turn out well.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

It can be done, and I have done it. It turns out just fine...when it works. There is always a possibility that the preservation method the original taxidermist used will not allow for the re-hydrating of the skin, therefore there is always a risk of failure and losing the mount.


----------



## smoke-pole (Jul 16, 2010)

as the old saying goes "for enough money you can put air brakes on a chicken", lol


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Yes, it can be done and I have done a few over the years. However, there are alot of variables that come into play. Whether or not the cape has been tanned is an important one, and how long ago. How much bigger or smaller is the antlers/skull plate? As mentioned, there is always the risk of losing the mount due to re-hydration of the cape not working out. You can always have the antlers put on another cape and have another mount done. That would be the safest thing to do.


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

I agree one of the main things is if the antler bases are close to the same size.....


Matt D said:


> Yes, it can be done and I have done a few over the years. However, there are alot of variables that come into play. Whether or not the cape has been tanned is an important one, and how long ago. How much bigger or smaller is the antlers/skull plate? As mentioned, there is always the risk of losing the mount due to re-hydration of the cape not working out. You can always have the antlers put on another cape and have another mount done. That would be the safest thing to do.


----------

